# BB headgasket probs...



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

When installing the head and timing chain, I noticed that some of the coolant passages on the OE bluebird headgasket weren't as large as the others.

The coolant passage holes are good around the #4 cylinder but the other 3 are only 1cm diameter holes whereas the actual coolant passage in the block/head are ~1in oblong holes. Would this pose a problem with overheating?

I enlarged one hole in the head gasket to a similiar size but it was a PITA and is not as clean as I'd hoped.

Any suggestions?

TIA

laterz...Jody


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

id try a dremmel or somthing to widen the holes, they seem small to me.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

1fastser said:


> *I enlarged one hole in the head gasket to a similiar size but it was a PITA and is not as clean as I'd hoped.*


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

The reason that the holes are different sizes is that they are trying to promote coolant flow around the #4 cylinder. Also you will note that the holes are bigger on the exhaust side versus the intake. This is also to promote coolant flow in the head. The exhaust valves are hottest and need the most cooling. Since the water is pumped in from the front of the engine, #4 cylinder is farthest away and would get the least amount of flow. But by making the holes larger around #4 it promotes more coolant flow around #4 cylinder.

I would get a new gasket and leave it alone. If it's a low HP motor, you may be ok. But if it blows up, I bet it will have something to do with #4.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I actually already ordered another HG.

It's not a low HP motor  

Thanks for the good info.

laterz...Jody


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2002)

DO NOT USE A sr20de HEADGASKET!!!!!!


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

Simmer down...

I'm using the BB hg from NISMO...


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2002)

just wanted to make sure... i know too many people that tried to cut that corner and ended up spending twice the money!


----------

